# Any resto projects?



## SW:SBP (Dec 4, 2010)

As it suggests and posted elsewhere, was wondering if anyone had any interesting restoration projects that they might want to sell? Looking for something interesting and something that might need full restoration don't, matter if it's a non runner or lacking T&T.


----------

